# Oh no!! Henri flew away!!! HELP!!!



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Our daughter's white homing pigeon escaped while taking her in from the enclosure. We found her in our backyard about 3 years ago(wedding release?), nursed her back to health and decided to keep her as a house pigeon(that has a huge outside enclosure) and even got her a friend. Although they have never bonded(maybe the homer is male), "she" and her "mate" were best buddies. 

When Henri escaped, she circled the house and their enclosure for about a half hour and then landed on the roof of the house to catch her breath. After about a 10 min rest, she flew off in a straight line out of sight. We searched and called for her until it got too dark to see anymore(2 hours) and figured to give up due to that she probably is roosting by now. 

We put Simon, her buddy back in the house and into their room. I opened the window and took the screen out and made a "perch" to hang out of it. I am hoping to god that she comes back, hears Simon and flies into the house. I don't know if I should put simon back out in their enclosure tomorrow in hopes that he'll call her back, or to keep him in the house where he is constantly calling for her. 

So this is my question to the seasoned and knowledged...With us finding Henri as an adult in our yard and having her for 3 years, is that enough time for her to consider our house her home or do you think she will go back to where she came from? Is it normal for a runaway pigeon to take off out of sight and is there a chance we will ever see her again? I am so sick with grief, I just don't know what to do or think. Is there anything else we can do to help her come home? I did place the blue carrier that i use to transport them to and from the house out in the yard with sunflower seeds in and around it. We also left their enclosure open. 

Any hope? Help!!!!


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

It's almost 7 am and no sign of Henri. I went outside and sat quietly when the sun started rising. It's bad enough that my regret, guilt and loss is making me sick to my stomach, but it also breaks my heart hearing Simon constantly calling for her. I think I hurt most for him and my daughter. My god..what am I going to do?


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*henri*

Right now all you can do is wait. He may come back. I once had a pigeon come back eight months later and i wasnt its first home.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you for your reply and support, lg5555. Waiting has never been so hard. Drovr around to area barns where other pigeons hang out with no luck.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Was the bird banded?

It is also possible that the bird flew home, given the fact that the bird is healthy now, and can actually fly, it may have flown home-if the bird was ever "homed.".

She may still come back on her own, don't give up and pray. Continue to look for her with her food bowl filled with seed and shake it, if she is used to seeing it she might come back if she is nearby.*


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you for replying, Skyeking. 

No, she doesn't have a band. I was told that she was probably a wedding release because most (not all) don't normally band their birds due to not really caring if they come back or not. She might have been born feral by to white homer escapees. Who knows. 

You also said, what I fear is probably true. I fear she probably flew to her original home. 3 years ago, when we first rescued her(found her in our backyard with a bloody back) I took her to a vet who guessed she wasn't more than a year old. Educated guess on his part? I am hoping that she considers this home and will come back after a few days of freedom. 

The bittersweet part. Henri was so happy flying around the yard. You could tell she was elated with joy for the new-found freedom that was taken away by us 3 years ago. I swear I could see her smiling. If I were her, I wouldn't come back. I'm trying to be happy for her, but our hearts are aching for our beloved family member. 

Simon, her buddy, has stopped calling for her. I only hope that he doesn't fall into some deep depression. We didn't put him outside today. I just want him around us so he has company. I dread thinking of leaving him out there alone and lonesome. My stomach turns just by writing about it. ugh. I don't know what to do about him as a lone pigeon, but at this point, I'm still hoping she comes back and the problem solves itself. I'm in too much denial at this point to move forward.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear that!! I know that is sad! Unless she was from really good homer stock I would think she would be settled at your place. Something could have spooked her (hawk etc.) and caused her to hide out for a bit. Put out fliers nearby. Also, you don't have a chimney with an open top do you? Check fireplace, shed, garage etc. Best wishes and don't be hard on yourself!


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for your input, Woodnative. It's very much appreciated. 

I have spoken to many people and with the wonders of Facebook, her pic is everywhere. I've had 4 total strangers call my house to tell me that they are keeping their eyes open for her and will pass the word. The replies via FB are too many to count. I've also called 2 wildlife rescues, all local vet offices and the SPCA. Think I covered all I can. 

Down the road(about a mile from my house) lives a small amish community. I recalled some months back seeing a couple of white pigeons pecking around by the road in their barnyard and I jokingly remmarked "Oh look! Henri!!". A light bulb went off in my head and I took a drive over there yesterday and sitting on top of the silo sat 3 white pigeons. 2 seemed to be chilling out and the 3rd acted like it was excited/perky and kept looking down at the car. I have this gut feeling that was her. I'm also guessing that since pigeons have mates and would most likely be in pairs rather than trios, that the 3rd wheel I saw could very well be her. 

Makes sense that this is where she came from. I have never seen white pigeons anywhere else. Also, when I called the local wildlife rescue, they told me that they know of no one who does wedding releases within this area. 

So now onto my next plan. After this storm that we are having passes, I am going back over to talk with the amish and see if they have noticed an extra white pigeon in their little flock. I'm going to call her name and see if I get any kind of response. If this turns out to be her, I really don't know if I can do anything except be happy for her, wish her the best and hope she decides a warm house is better than a barn once winter comes. Yeah, I still have hope. The Amish would be a few minutes flight for her so I would think she knows where our house is. But if you were a pigeon, would you go back to a family who kept you in a house or an outside cage or would you stay free and live the way a pigeon should live? My mind knows the answer. My heart doesn't want to believe it. Human selfishness, I suppose.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Good luck. Hope you get Henri back but don't worry so much. These things are always happening with everyone. Pigeons are very sociable and Simon will readily bond with any other pigeon if you plan to introduce one (which I hope you wouldn't have to do and Henri would return)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are going through all this. I know how you feel, as it has happened to me. If that was Henri, maybe she will return when she misses home.
Maybe you could go back to where you think you saw her, with your other bird in a cage. Maybe that will bring her to you.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello and thank you Jay3 and Ananth Tvli for you replies.

My husband said "Absolutely no more pigeons". He put his foot down. Our daughter and I still are heavy with hope that she will return.

Funny you said that Jay3. That is EXACTLY what I was thinking about doing if the Amish let me. I'm sure they will.

This is crazy but I just woke up and on my answering machine someone messaged me saying that a friend of hers found a white pigeon across the street from her house after the storm we just had. I am told she looks just like the picture I sent out. The catch is that this lady is located 70 miles from my house. Could that possibly happen?? 70 miles?!?! Can they get THAT lost??? I want to return the call but its so early. I'll give it 2 hours. OH god I hope it's Henri!!!!!!

UPDATE: The lady just called again. The bird found has a leg band. Not Henri . Told them how they can use band to find owner.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

They really do better in pairs (IMHO) but give some time to find Henri first. He may be lost nearby. To answer your earlier post....even though he enjoyed some flight I think pigeons would rather be "home". That is where they are familiar whether it be a small coop or your home or whatever. They will always try to go home.........some have better ability than others. When I was younger (in the early 80s) and first had pigeons I used to fly all of them. I had some fantail mixes that were out and about 24/7 at times and nested in an old rabbit hutch. Even in Suburbia then there were not many predators. Now there are many more birds of prey around. When we first got back into pigeons a couple years ago I wanted to let your fancy (frillbacks) pigeons out. We did and it was very nice until a hawk got one and another close call. I therefore don't fly these anymore, although nearby folks with homers do fly (and lose a fair amount of young birds each year). Anyway, my point is if Henri CAN come home he most likely will......but it is a hard world out there. If his homing ability is not good(which is often the case with some of these wedding release type birds), and he was spooked he may very well be with some local flock. Once again, good luck!! BTW, you can order clip on bands, or even special made clip on bands, that you can put your phone number on. I think that is a good future investment just in case this happens.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, those bands are a great idea. I'm still hoping she comes home.


----------



## rosepool222 (Aug 7, 2014)

**

my pigeon flew away once... she is part homer and even has a bit of passenger in her (we think) and we eventually found her the next day. but its hard to lose birds, I'm so sorry for you, your daughter, AND henri.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Did Henri ever come home? Any news?


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you for your concern, rosepool222 and DeeDee's mom. No, she has yet to show up here. We have had some pretty crummy weather, so when driving past the amish, I'm not surprised that I haven't seen any of their pigeons out. Probably hanging inside the barn or silo, I'm guessing. I have yet to see any people out and about as well. I drive past them daily, so when I see someone(person or pigeon), I will definitely stop.

I'm really hoping that once the winter weather hits, Henri is going to want to come home to a warm house. If she isn't at their barn, I don't know what to think. Either her home was real far away or she was hit by a hawk. I wouldn't think that she was attacked as she was always overly observant on the sky above her and would immediately hide out in their "house" at the first sight of one. 

Either way, I still have their blue carrier out in the middle of the back lawn, their enclosure is still left open and food dishes are placed all over. My husband asked when I'm going to give up? I told him when she comes home. 

I was really worried about Simon. Not only did he get wicked diarrhea, but he moped in his cage. No coos. No dancing. Just sat there. Yesterday we had a breakthrough and he actually flew downstairs and hung out with us in the livingroom for the first time in a week. I see a little of him coming back. The diarrhea stopped and he is eating like a pig again. But he is still soooo quiet. Poor fella. My heart aches for him.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Today one of our birds, Tia, nursing a 15 day old chick flew away when I let all our hen birds out of the aviary to train them to trap. I know exactly where it must have flown but that guy would never return it. I accept the fact that I've lost one more bird but I am not going to stop the training process. And I dont feel remorse over a bird that has chosen to leave behind its mate and a new born that is still under its care.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't fly birds that are feeding babies. If you do then you take the chance of losing them. One parent may or may not continue to care for the babies by themselves. If they don't, then you have orphans.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes Jay3. It was a risk I took knowing the odds well but one which I couldn't resist.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

The cock bird has nursed the baby well so far but I have him confined in a box since last 5 hours to aid the modifications to my loft and aviary. One cock bird whose mate is sitting on eggs managed to slip out of the aviary but its hanging around with few of my other birds and hopefully it will return once the work is complete. For some time I believed I had lost another bird but this one did not fly away.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

birds dont nurse, they don't have mammal breasts. 

things happen and birds get out, there is no help to be had, the only thing a person can do is wait, put out flyers and info about the bird in case someone ends up with him. he could go back to his old home.. motivation is their mate and food.. so he could end up back after checking out his freedom for a spell..and when he gets hungry show up. it could be days.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Yep, not nursing but feeding a youngster. It hasn't returned but I know where it is but that guy won't return it. The cock bird has abandoned the youngster and I am hand feeding it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ananth_Tvli said:


> Yep, not nursing but feeding a youngster. It hasn't returned but I know where it is but that guy won't return it. The cock bird has abandoned the youngster and I am hand feeding it.


hopefully the thread starter will get her bird back .


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Any updates Michy?


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Michy,

I take it that your bird hasn't returned? Please update, okay?


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry about not updating until now. There really was nothing to report. Yesterday, My daughter and I went past the Amish. To our amazment, there were like 8 "Henri's" hanging out on top of their silo. My daughter got out of the car and called her name. All of them looked down with interest. Needless to say...if Henri is in that group, there is no way that we will know which is her(him). So I guess we play the waiting game and see if she comes back.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry too. Hope he returns. If so, let us know. I know what you're going through.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks. We still have some hope that the cold weather may cause Henri to come home, but I have to accept that she was never ours to begin with. Henri came to us injured and needing to be nursed back to health. After she was better, we decided to keep her..it wasn't the pigeon's choice. Henri went back to where home is. I'm sure she is much happier...or eaten. Otherwise she would have come back. 

I'm just thankful that Simon is doing ok and not too upset. He has decided to make our candy dish his new "mate". I think that I feel more sorry for him than he does for himself. I have yet to put him outside because I'm worried that he'll be lonely. At least he has us, the dog and his candy dish to keep him from being lonely here in the house.


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

Michy said:


> Sorry about not updating until now. There really was nothing to report. Yesterday, My daughter and I went past the Amish. To our amazment, there were like 8 "Henri's" hanging out on top of their silo. My daughter got out of the car and called her name. All of them looked down with interest. Needless to say...if Henri is in that group, there is no way that we will know which is her(him). So I guess we play the waiting game and see if she comes back.


i have an idea how you can get Henri back. Put your other pigeon in a cage, like a wire dog crate and see if Henri flies down from the silo. You might then be able to pick him up if he is very tame.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

We have talked about doing that, but first need to ask permission from the amish. Right now they are all busy building stuff for the locals and haven't been around every time I pass their farm. Once I see one of them outside, I plan on stopping and talking with them. Not only do I plan on taking Simon over there, but I also am going to leave a pet carrier and black sunflower seeds(her favorite treat) with them and offer their kids a nice reward if they catch her. If she is there, I would suspect that she would come down to feed from their hands.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I had suggested the bird in the cage too, but the longer you wait, the less your chances of him coming down. He will wild up and stay with the flock.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

I remember you mentioning it, Jay3. Thought I acknowledeged it. If not, I'm sorry. 

There is nothing more that I can do if the home owners aren't there.  Trespassing is taken seriously over here and the amish aren't very warm to us "english" if we show up banging on their door. I felt bad enough pulling over and calling Henri's name. The women and children don't answer the door and won't talk to the english. That's the men's job. So when I see them home, I will definitely stop. 

Thank you very much for your concern. Still hopeful!


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

My guess is that Henri was one of the eight that you saw and that was where his home is. That is where he wants to be or he would of returned. Maybe you can adopt a pigeon companion for Simon right here on Pigeon Talk. Im sure someone would give you one that needs a home and a nice friend like you and Simon.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for your input, beatlemike.

I mentioned that I assume that is where she came in a previous posting. It only makes sense. 

Last evening, while passing their farm(again), we saw 1 lone white pigeon on top of their silo. Our daughter "feels" it was Henri and told me that "maybe the other pigeons are pushing her(him) away and maybe Henri will come back home soon". Could that make sense? Would a flock of pigeons snub another male pigeon that is new to the flock? 

We were offered pigeons by two separate people and our daughter doesn't want anything to do with it because she is holding onto the possibility of Henri coming back. My husband has already said he wants no more pigeons in the house. If Simon were calling for another pigeon, I would put up more of a fight. He seems happy and content hanging with us and goes to the candy dish when he feels like cooing and dancing. I'm thankful that he is a couple sandwiches short of a picnic, otherwise I fear he would be severly depressed, missing his best friend. Presently, he's not.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

I like many others let my birds out to loft fly once or twice a day and they go back in when they know it is meal time. On any given day if you go by my place you will most likely see one bird still outside hanging out. They are not being shunned they just arent ready to go back in. If you were close to my place I would give you another white pigeon and you could tell your husband( guess what? Henri came back home) but that wouldnt be to honest would it.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

My kid and I were talking about when we do speak with the Amish about giving them a reward if they catch Henri. I asked...."Even if they do catch one, how the heck are we supposed to know if it is Henri? They all look alike." The kid said "Oh I'll definitely know if it's her or not. And if it is too hard to tell, all we have to do is put on her bird diaper. If it flops around on the ground with it on, it's not Henri". Hubby then jumped in and said "That's probably why she flew away in the first place. Embarrassment from the damned diaper". lol


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

(Lol) I think I gotta agree with your husband on that one.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think beatlemike is right, in that Henri came from this place and just returned. If she could find her way there, then she could have found her way back to your place. Which would mean that she is where she wants to be. I would let it be. I would rather she were where she wanted to be.


----------



## ssteeler (Nov 16, 2009)

*Give Him Time!*

I had the same problem, but after about a week mine just showed up one morning!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Not sure if you live near Canada, but we have someone who posted they found a tame white bird without a band, READ: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/found-white-homing-pigeon-with-no-tags-74784.html


----------



## Kat3lyn5 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi, I'm from the post that was just linked, I looked up Lyndon and it's about a 9hour drive or 500km (300 something miles) as the bird flies so I'm not sure how likely it is to be your bird but where can I find a picture of it?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Here are pictures, Henri is the white one: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2018 *


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

I doubt it's Henri. You can try calling the bird by his name. He may respond and come to you. Do you have any pics?


----------



## Kat3lyn5 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm not sure if that worked but it looks like a different bird to me.

Edit: not sure why the photo is on it's side but I can't seem to fix it.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Nope. I don't think that's him. Henri wasn't missing that many feathers around the eyes and beak. The feet are darker as well. Thanks anyway and good luck with your new friend!


----------



## Kat3lyn5 (Sep 16, 2014)

That's what I was thinking too. I hope Henri comes back to you and I'm sorry that I wasn't of any help.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Michy said:


> Nope. I don't think that's him. Henri wasn't missing that many feathers around the eyes and beak. The feet are darker as well. Thanks anyway and good luck with your new friend!


*Probably not, but the bird is not going to look the same as when she was with you. She has been outdoors in the elements and been out on its own and it definitely looks weathered, feathers missing, and the cere does not look good either.*


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

I really don't think it's Henri, but you can try a little test. Hold your hand flat in front of pigeon, palm down. Without touching the body with the hand, say "step up". Henri knew that well. Also hated peanuts and looooves black sunflower seeds.


----------



## Kat3lyn5 (Sep 16, 2014)

It looked at me like I have 4 heads so it definitely doesn't know "step up" sorry.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Hahahahahaha!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

heni's cere was larger too, this bird looks younger from the smoother pinker cere.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Good eye! I didn't realize that until you mentioned it, Spirit wings.


----------

